# Placenta 88307



## Kdailey (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I currently complete ICD-9 coding for pathology reports.  I work for a third-party billing company and am finding a scenario that is new to me with our newest client.

The client will send us the CPT code performed, 88307, and the final pathology diagnosis from the placenta.  The pathology report states the placenta is within normal limits.  I have no access to delivery information and do not know whether the infant was liveborn or not or if it was a normal delivery or a c-section.

Any help on an appropriate ICD-9 code would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## acohn1986 (Nov 20, 2012)

*pathcode*

You would need to know the reason the placenta was sent to the lab. For example pre term delivery or bradycardia during delvery and then you can go from there.


----------

